# Changing Career Advice



## charlesw1966 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello All, I am curently applying to union and non-union apprenticeships here in Oregon. I have been working in the sales industry for a long time, but looking for a career that is more rewarding and physical. I know there is definately obstacles in front of me in pursuing this career later in life but I am driven to see this through. I am looking for any advice to help me succeed in my mission. I have two college degrees, one is an associates of science and the other is a bachelors of science which includes math including calculus, and college level physics. I have worked in construction but it was many years ago. I am currently taking some courses at the local community college in the construction technology program. I would appreciate any help.

Thank you, Charles


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Good career choice, but for young men. I'm not sayin' "old" is bad, but in this trade, younger is better. Do you have any electrical background? Like theory, basic concepts, any "hands on"? Not that you need it, but it helps, as there's a lot to know, and it's a never ending learning experience. Don't let me discourage you, you can do this. Go for what you know, and don't look back. Best of luck in your new career.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @charlesw1966!

Use the 'search' function and check out the plethora of threads on becoming an apprentice at older age.

Don't get discouraged, I've heard of a guy that was old enough that once he hit journeyman he retired.

Best of luck in your new endeavor.


----------



## charlesw1966 (Aug 9, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Welcome to the forum. Good career choice, but for young men. I'm not sayin' "old" is bad, but in this trade, younger is better. Do you have any electrical background? Like theory, basic concepts, any "hands on"? Not that you need it, but it helps, as there's a lot to know, and it's a never ending learning experience. Don't let me discourage you, you can do this. Go for what you know, and don't look back. Best of luck in your new career.


Thank you for the Warm Welcome, I have a basic understanding of circuits and electricity from my college physics course, but no hands on experience. I do keep in good shape by working out and eating healthy. My Dad was a plumber and kept on working until he was like 73 before he retired. So hopefully I have his genetic disposition.


----------

